# What cables do you run on your Orca now that Gore Ride On cables are discontinued?



## yoshirider (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 2012 Orca Gold and was wondering what cables everyone is using now that the RideOn sealed system is no longer made and how is the shifting without Gore?


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

You can still get the Gore cable kits through Orbea, I just got some through my local dealer recently. Also I believe Jagwire (who made the cables for Gore) is continuing to make them (they're still going to being using them on 2014 Orbeas).


----------



## spin2003 (Jun 29, 2004)

2013 Jagwire Road "Elite"
Highly recommended, read instructions first. Work excellent.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

I just purchased a 2012 Orbea Orca silver, I just have a quick question about the cable guide located on the bottom of the bottom bracket area. The cable guide itself is not the same as any frame cable guide that I have come across with. without the Gore cable sleeves, the shifter cable itself would rub against the frame. I dont know if Im missing anything in this set up. Recommandation or suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Got a picture of the problem area?


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 300235

Alligator i Links


----------

